# Bike Shops in Atlanta



## Saikidodo (Jul 7, 2008)

Just moved to Atlanta and needed to get the bike tuned up. Wondering if anyone have any fav shops down in Atlanta. Thanks


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, it's a big city. Where are you?

If you're Intown, try: Outback Bikes in Little Five Points.


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

dave2pvd said:


> Well, it's a big city. Where are you?
> 
> If you're Intown, try: Outback Bikes in Little Five Points.


+1. I've tried several shops in the Decatur area, and Outback is where I go for everything.


----------



## Speedi Pig (Apr 18, 2004)

Buckhead ~~~~~> Peachtree Bikes
Roswell/Alpharetta/Cumming ~~~~~~> Roswell Bicycles


----------



## AlloyNipples (Aug 1, 2008)

Outspokin' in Woodstock is well worth the drive. http://www.outspokinbikes.com


----------



## jgsatl (Mar 16, 2009)

outspokin' is very good.

freeflite is another good store. they have locations in east cobb, kennesaw/marietta and canton.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

I have a (mostly) complete list of shops at http://www.southeasterncycling.com/georgia.html.


----------



## CampbellU (Jun 26, 2008)

Highly reccomend Outspokin-I have shopped them all and these guys are fair, honest and great to work with. Have had my old bike tuned there for years and just purchased an new Orca from them. They also have a great group ride on Saturdays.


----------



## Samhain (Jun 14, 2008)

I live by L5P and I would rather drive up to Roswell or Woodstock than take my bike to Outback.


----------



## curvestreet (Feb 18, 2009)

Atlanta Pro Bicycle in Virginia Highlands (on South Highland just south of Ponce). Great shop!!!


----------



## crj (Jul 31, 2006)

I do not recommend Roswell bikes. They did a frame replacement for me, took it for a spin and the stem was not tight on the fork. Funny feeling when you look down and the front wheel is at 12 o'clock and the bars are at 2 o'clock and you just can't stop fast enough.


----------



## STinGa (Mar 15, 2003)

*Ditto*



curvestreet said:


> Atlanta Pro Bicycle in Virginia Highlands (on South Highland just south of Ponce). Great shop!!!


Doesn't look like much from the outside, but I have never had anything but good experiences from here. I drive from the Lawrenceville area to deal with APBs.

STinGa


----------



## atlroadie (Mar 7, 2005)

http://georgiaprobikes.com/

This is a new shop in a bit of an odd location on the west side of town. It is owned and operated hwoever, by a gent with lots of experience at Free Flite and Bicycle Link. An excellent mechanic overall. He even has a concierge service by which he will come pick up your bike.


----------

